# The difference between yellow cheddar and white cheddar



## Banana Brain

Its the color. Thats it. Read this, fourth paragraph, "White vs. Yellow". http://gremolata.com/andyshay04.htm  My whole life is a lie. No, I'm just really shocked is all. I swear I can taste the difference when I buy "white cheddar" cheese products that are constantly hitting the shelves these days. But now that I've just looked up the ingredients of some products I like that come in both "cheddar" and "white cheddar", like Annie's Organic maceroni and cheese, I'm finding that the only difference in the ingredients of the "cheddar" is beta carotene. And according to the dictionary, beta caratone is just orange food dye. I know that on some "white cheddar" products, like rice cakes, I've found that the ingredients don't have cheddar cheese at all (they have semi-soft cheese with buttermilk) so perhaps thats just the "reputation flavor" white cheddar has gotten. But yellow cheddar was just white cheddar wearing orange pajamas all along. Man. I've even driven myself crazy trying to taste the differences between yellow cheddar and white and I swear I like white better. Or do I? Is beta caratone a placeboe? Is it tricking our tounges into tasting somethign we don't? I'm so upset.


----------



## jennyema

Yep, it's just colored to be bright orange. Usually with annatto.

Some cheeses turn gold/orange when they are very well aged.  And there is a big difference in taste.  Gouda is an example.  Cream colored when young and a deep gold when nicely aged.

Possibly the idea of coloring cheddar came from a desire for an unaged cheese to at least look aged.  Though you won't see naturally aged cheese cheese look that bright orange carrot color.


----------



## Banana Brain

What also upsets me is that I've been buying a sandwhich from our local starbucks/borders called "trukey and county white cheddar" and they've been convincing me that this sanswhich somehow has superiority to the "five cheese grilled cheese sandwhich", which features amoung other cheese yellow cheddar.


----------



## Andy M.

There are different grades of cheddar in both colors.  So you could easily get a white that's either better or worse than a yellow.


----------



## marmalady

There are so many different types of both yellow and white cheddar - a lot of how they taste has to do with how they actually 'make' the cheese - the cheddaring process.  It also depends on how long the cheese was aged.  You can't compare a yellow cheese from company A that's been aged 1 year to a white cheddar from company B that's been aged for 4 or 5 years.  

As far as what Starbucks does in their advertising - I think you need to take it with a grain of salt - after all, marketing is what it's all about!


----------



## Michael in FtW

Beta carotene is more than just a food coloring - it is an antioxidant. But, I don't know if it has a "flavor" ... it might depending on it's source. As for yellow cheddar made with annatto having a different flavor - it's possible since achiote seeds (from the annatto tree) have a slightly musky-flavor. I don't know how much of either of these "food colorings" are used so I don't have a clue as to if, or how much, of a flavor they contribute to the flavor of the cheese. Even in very small amounts it may be enough that _you_ can taste the difference where some other people can't. 

However, I would guess that an even bigger factor in the flavor of the cheese would be the type of cow, the cow's diet, processing, and aging.


----------



## Banana Brain

Andy M. said:
			
		

> There are different grades of cheddar in both colors. So you could easily get a white that's either better or worse than a yellow.


Yeah I know, but the only difference defined by the color I mean.


----------



## Banana Brain

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Beta carotene is more than just a food coloring - it is an antioxidant. But, I don't know if it has a "flavor" ... it might depending on it's source. As for yellow cheddar made with annatto having a different flavor - it's possible since achiote seeds (from the annatto tree) have a slightly musky-flavor. I don't know how much of either of these "food colorings" are used so I don't have a clue as to if, or how much, of a flavor they contribute to the flavor of the cheese. Even in very small amounts it may be enough that _you_ can taste the difference where some other people can't.
> 
> However, I would guess that an even bigger factor in the flavor of the cheese would be the type of cow, the cow's diet, processing, and aging.


I guess there could be some flavoring added in the oranging process, because I'm not the only one who tastes that extra... something in the yellow cheddar thats been aged for exactly the same time and temp. as a white.


----------



## jkath

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> But yellow cheddar was just white cheddar wearing orange pajamas all along.


 
   

Sadly, Banana Brain, I'm in the same boat. I swear I like white cheddar better too. Maybe that's because turkey just looks better when paired with a paler cheese. I'm going to pretend there's a real difference. Wanna join me?


----------



## licia

Since I like cheese of every conceivable sort, I'm going to do a "blind test" and see if I can tell.


----------



## Banana Brain

jkath said:
			
		

> Sadly, Banana Brain, I'm in the same boat. I swear I like white cheddar better too. Maybe that's because turkey just looks better when paired with a paler cheese. I'm going to pretend there's a real difference. Wanna join me?


 Yes. White cheddar is better (hehe, rhyme) when you trick your mind.


----------



## Banana Brain

licia said:
			
		

> Since I like cheese of every conceivable sort, I'm going to do a "blind test" and see if I can tell.


 Awesome. Please post back with the results when you do.


----------



## amber

I'm partial to white extra sharp cheddar by cracker barrel, the orange sharp is not the same at all.  The white is much drier, the orange is rubbery (more milk I guess?)


----------



## Banana Brain

amber said:
			
		

> I'm partial to white extra sharp cheddar by cracker barrel, the orange sharp is not the same at all.  The white is much drier, the orange is rubbery (more milk I guess?)


 Isn't cheese nothing BUT milk and salt? You said you had the white extra sharp and you only referred to the orange as "sharp", so I'm thinking they were aged for different amounts of time.


----------



## unmuzzleme

In my vast experience as a cheese girl at a specialty grocery store (where I was "sadly" required to taste every cheese before cutting and wrapping it), white cheddar often _is_ drier than yellow cheddar.  I don't know why that is...perhaps the additives that give yellow cheddar the color do a number on the texture.

But I doubt the taste difference is a result of the color psyching out your brain.  

In my experience (we did MANY cheddar tastings at the store), it takes a really fine, aged, extra-sharp yellow cheddar to compare in taste, but more in texture, to a middle-of-the-road white sharp cheddar (Black Diamond, a Canadian company, makes exquisite sharp white cheddar....and try their Reserve for an even sharper, decadent flavor!  Cabot Farms also makes a fairly nice one.).

Oh my, this HAS taken me back to the days...(I had that marvelous job from age 16-19...and I am now 22 and missing it.  Too bad it didn't pay better!)


----------



## Andy M.

The difficulty in comparing a white to a yellow cheddar is making sure they are both the same exact cheese except for the coloring. I'm guessing that's hard to do.

For example, using unmuzzleme's example, can you get a Black Diamond Reserve in both yellow and in white (both the same age) to do a valid taste test? Just going to a store and buying a yellow cheddar and a white cheddar and comparing isn't a proper comparison.


----------



## JMediger

Coming from cheese country, I can tell you that all cheddar is white at "birth". After the curd is separated, they add the coloring to make yellow cheddar then pack it into bricks or wheels and let it age. Many local cheese houses leave a certain amount white, pack it and sell it as "Farmer's Cheese" since long ago, when farmers made their own cheeses using their unused cream, they left it white. 

As far as the creaminess, it's the milk fat that is in the milk they are using. I like the Tillamook cheese in Oregon but it is certainly drier than the Wisconsin cheeses I buy here (comparing same sharpness and aged'ness). I'll tell you, the California cows may be happier but their milk is leanier. The milk that is produced here in WI is heavier with cream and thus makes creamier cheese. Even really well aged sharp is creamier.

It's funny this topic came up ... I am taking my SIL and 2 nieces to see cheese made tomorrow morning. I'll take copius notes and let you know ...


----------



## BreezyCooking

It depends on what quality of "cheddar" you're talking about.

If you're talking about a true well-aged imported English or artisinal American Cheddar vs. the rubbery blocks you buy at the supermarket, then you're comparing apples & oranges.

True well-aged cheddars, particularly the imported ones, can be quite yellow to a pale yellow-orange in color without any additives.  The majority of the others do have coloring added - albeit normally a natural one such as Achiote, which is virtually flavorless.

Achiote coloring is used in a number of South American dishes.  It is also used to color many commercial varieties of "yellow rice" in lieu of Saffron or Tumeric - both of which have definite flavors.


----------



## jkath

Anyone ever try the English Aged White Cheddar from Trader Joe's?
It's my favorite.


----------



## unmuzzleme

Andy M. said:
			
		

> For example, using unmuzzleme's example, can you get a Black Diamond Reserve in both yellow and in white (both the same age) to do a valid taste test? Just going to a store and buying a yellow cheddar and a white cheddar and comparing isn't a proper comparison.



I agree.  And Black Diamond, to my knowledge, does not make a yellow cheddar at all.

I believe you can get the Cabot in both Yellow and White, though my taste buds can't recall the difference, if there was any.  I've compared Publix store brand block cheddars, however...white and yellow, both sharp.  The white tastes a bit sharper, and has a slightly drier texture.


----------



## unmuzzleme

jkath said:
			
		

> Anyone ever try the English Aged White Cheddar from Trader Joe's?
> It's my favorite.



I'm so excited that a Trader Joe's is opening near me!  My sister tells me great things about it...I'll have to check out that cheddar!

Thanks for the tip,
Carly


----------



## Dina

We sampled lots of these cheeses while visiting The Cheese Shop in VA.  This link might give you more info http://www.cheeseshopcarmel.com/cheese/alphabetically/alpha1.htm


----------



## mish

There is a difference, other than color. Check this out:

http://www.ilovecheese.com/typesof_cheese.asp


----------



## BreezyCooking

I don't understand Mish - that site just sends you to a page with some Cheddar recipes.  What exactly is the difference besides color?


----------



## mish

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I don't understand Mish - that site just sends you to a page with some Cheddar recipes. What exactly is the difference besides color?


 
Here ya go, Breezy:

http://www.ilovecheese.com/cheese_profile.asp?Cheese=Cheddar

I clicked on C for Cheddar, not the recipes.

The difference is taste, texture, color and melting. Aged cheeses will have a different taste as well. If you're using cheese to dump in a mac 'n cheese casserole, I imagine the color does not matter as much as the taste & how it works with the rest of the ingredients in the recipe. If you're buying the shredded stuff in a bag, yes there is a difference in taste and the crap that's added in. Just read the label.

I find white has a nuttier flavor, & orange pj's can range from mild to sharp. In short - there is a difference in flavor. And, please, don't buy that processed stuff. Who knows what color it started out with. I pay a lot of $ for good cheese at a deli counter, freshly sliced, & know what I'm getting.

Another example - mozzarella - you can buy fresh (the best), or that plastic stuff in a ball. They're both white, but miles apart in taste.

BTW, if you're making a mac n cheese casserole, try Gruyere and add some spinach.


----------



## jennyema

mish said:
			
		

> Here ya go, Breezy:
> 
> http://www.ilovecheese.com/cheese_profile.asp?Cheese=Cheddar
> 
> I clicked on C for Cheddar, not the recipes.
> 
> There is a difference in taste, texture, color and melting.
> quote]
> 
> 
> Between white "cheddar" and cheddar colored orange?
> 
> I don't think anyone is disputing the fact that _aging_ changes the taste and texture of cheese.  But merely _coloring_ it with annato or other food coloring really doesn't, IMO.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Thanks Mish - but it's really still just a few recipes & a remark that Cheddar can range from white to orange, which we already know. Where does it say that there's a difference between the white & the orange - apart from the aging factor which, again, we already know.  Not being snarky here - perhaps I'm just missing something.

I fully realize that true Cheddars will differ in taste & texture according to aging. The original question was why White Cheddar differs in taste/texture from Yellow Cheddar, as well as the comment that Yellow Cheddars all have added food colorings.

While I'd like to say it's just the aging process, I've also had some wonderful artisinal "white" cheddars that could equal their uncolored artisinal yellow counterparts. 

I believe the answer to this question is that it's truly up to the artisinal cheesemaker & the aging process. Unless you're talking about processed supermarket cheddar.


----------



## Gretchen

I like white cheddar better than yellow also, but it is usually a much better quality cheese also.  Think Vermont cheddar vs. Kraft.


----------



## jennyema

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I like white cheddar better than yellow also, but it is usually a much better quality cheese also. Think Vermont cheddar vs. Kraft.


 

But Kraft makes lots of white cheddar and Cabot (Vermont) makes some yellow/orange stuff In addition to some great high-end cheeses).

Though most good quality cheddar is white or pale yellow/gold, IMO being white is not itself an indicia of quality. Who makes it and how it is made is.


----------



## Andy M.

You can buy poor quality white and excellent yellow.

You can get great white and awful yellow.

Bottom line appears to be that you cannot judge a cheddar by its color.


----------



## GB

Andy M. said:
			
		

> you cannot judge a cheddar by its color.


Words to live by Andy!


----------



## Gretchen

I didn't say that all white cheddars are better than all yellows. Of course it isn't an indication of the best quality.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Balderson Heritage White Cheddar is far Superior to Balderson Yellow Cheddar oin both flavor and texture.  But it is due to the care with which the cheese is produced.  

Another example of this can be made with Colby Cheese.  I have never seen a white colby.  But most Ccolby cheese is young our medium aged as the cheese has a robust flavor that rivals that of a good cheddar.  The texture is medium hard and creamy, while at the same time crumbling slightly when broken.  However, there is a colby made in Pinconning Michigan that is aged.  It is so much sharper than any other colbly I have had, and though it has the same color, is far cremier and flavorful than the more comon young colby chubs found on most store-shelves.  In fact the Pinconing Cheese is simply called Sharp Pinconing, rather than Colby.

The difference is the amount of milkfat, the aging, and the care taken to produce the cheese.  IMO, Color doesn't play into it at all.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Banana Brain

Okay, I have a confession to make. The cheddars I've compared were Tillamook Vintage White Extra Sharp Cheddar and Special Reserve Extra Sharp Cheddar (yellow). According to the website, and I swear I never noticed this when I read the packages, that particular white is aged over two years and the yellow only over fifteen months. The yellow is described as "the most complex of the yellow cheddars". The white is "the sharpest of our cheeses". I'm pretty sure that those two are always the most expensive of all the Tillamook and they're the same price. The only reason I can think of that one would be colored and the other not would be a marketing stradegy, so that a person wouldn't just get the more aged one and feel like they had the top notch flavor. They would feel the need to get both cheeses and that they were getting a completly different type of cheese. Basically the color is there for distinction between the "fine cheeses".  But what a difference in taste 9 months can make, right? So for right now I'm erasing from my mind anything I think I know between the taste difference in yellow and white cheddar.


----------



## Banana Brain

mish said:
			
		

> Here ya go, Breezy:
> 
> http://www.ilovecheese.com/cheese_profile.asp?Cheese=Cheddar
> 
> I clicked on C for Cheddar, not the recipes.
> 
> The difference is taste, texture, color and melting. Aged cheeses will have a different taste as well. If you're using cheese to dump in a mac 'n cheese casserole, I imagine the color does not matter as much as the taste & how it works with the rest of the ingredients in the recipe. If you're buying the shredded stuff in a bag, yes there is a difference in taste and the crap that's added in. Just read the label.
> 
> I find white has a nuttier flavor, & orange pj's can range from mild to sharp. In short - there is a difference in flavor. And, please, don't buy that processed stuff. Who knows what color it started out with. I pay a lot of $ for good cheese at a deli counter, freshly sliced, & know what I'm getting.
> 
> Another example - mozzarella - you can buy fresh (the best), or that plastic stuff in a ball. They're both white, but miles apart in taste.
> 
> BTW, if you're making a mac n cheese casserole, try Gruyere and add some spinach.


 Hmm. According to that white cheddar is more "tangy". I'd never tasted that at all, I found it more nutty.


----------



## unmuzzleme

Yum, Tillamook cheddar!  I'd almost forgotten about that one....thanks for reminding me Banana Brain!  All this talk about cheddar is making me long for my old job back...I may have to make a trip to the cheese shoppe!


----------



## Banana Brain

I've noticed that there has been a trend in cheese-snacks lately to come out suddenly with "white cheddar" cheese snacks (cheeze-its, smart puffs, pirates booty, cheetos, kraft mac and cheese, etc.). Since most of the orange colored "chaddar" ones were already pumped full of artificial cheese flavor to begin with, I wonder how they've changed the recipe for the white cheddar. There must be some difference in flavor they think they can taste which would cause them to change the recipe a certain and I'm wondering what it is. I've been googling like mad to find out the difference in ingredients in cheeze-its, but can't even find anything on them.


----------



## jkath

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> I've noticed that there has been a trend in cheese-snacks lately to come out suddenly with "white cheddar" cheese snacks (cheeze-its, smart puffs, pirates booty, cheetos, kraft mac and cheese, etc.). Since most of the orange colored "chaddar" ones were already pumped full of artificial cheese flavor to begin with, I wonder how they've changed the recipe for the white cheddar.


 
Maybe it's because so many toddler's parents don't like the day-glo orange smudges on everything in their house.

PS - unmuzzleme: TJ's is by far the best. You will absolutely love it!
When yours opens, I'll give you a list of favorites


----------



## Banana Brain

unmuzzleme said:
			
		

> Yum, Tillamook cheddar!  I'd almost forgotten about that one....thanks for reminding me Banana Brain!  All this talk about cheddar is making me long for my old job back...I may have to make a trip to the cheese shoppe!


 Your so lucky to have gotten that job at sixteen. What a wonderful job to involve sampling cheese and getting paid for it. I've been to the Tillamook factory by the way, and its quite fasinating. And OT: did you know Tillamook also makes ice cream? Its the best ice cream ever. I prefer it to Haagen-Dasz. They also make the best freaking ever vanilla bean yogurt.


----------



## Mylegsbig

from what i read in the past cheddar starts out white.  A long time ago  in some village in england the cows millk or something would make the cheddars have a varying color depending on the season of the year.  So these farmers added some yellow/orange color to the cheese to make it uniform all year round, to make their product more desireable.  I guess the tradition stuck


----------



## Chaplain Kent

True well-aged cheddars said:
			
		

> I must disagree with your "imported" idea. The best world class cheese comes from Wisconsin and Wisconsin is among the 50 contiguous states. It is right there next to Michigan, above Illinois and East Minnosota. Now on to the color discusion. There is no taste or texture difference it is simply a marketing tool some cheddars are colored yellow.


----------



## Ishbel

I have to say the best world class cheddars actually come from the area around the Cheddar Gorge where the cheese type known as cheddars originated!  But one of THE very best cheddars (IMO) is Isle of Mull cheddar from the small Scottish island of Mull.   Cheddars here come in many colours, but some Scottish cheddars are much more 'orange' in colour than other UK cheddars.  I have never discerned a difference based on colour, only on where they are made.  For instance, a matured Davidstow cheddar is quite distinct from a mild cheddar from Somerset.


----------



## jennyema

"Best" is in the mouth of the beholder, eh? 

I consider myself a cheese freak and IMO, I agree with Ishbel that the "best" Wisconsin cheddars don't hold a candle to Montgomery cheddar and some other artisanal English cheddars.  I also favor Shelburne Farms (VT) as a close second.

I'll be back in MN over the weekend, though, and will try to track down some nice WI cheese to try.  But IMO, the notion that the best world class cheese comes from there belies the fact that there are so many incredible cheeses that are made in other parts of the world and can only be imported.  WI can't even come close to them because the reason why they are so good is because of where they come from (the climate, what the animals eat, how it is made, etc).


----------



## Ishbel

Exactly, Jennyema!  I sometimes pick up 'Brie' made in Devon or even in Germany - (the packs are really similar!) and it's only when I taste it that I know IMMEDIATELY that it ain't Brie, whatever it says on the packaging


----------



## Snoop Puss

Ishbel, it's ages since I had Isle of Mull cheddar. Whenever we get visitors come over from the UK, they are always under instructions to bring some cheddar. Next time I'll have to issue precise instructions - Isle of Mull only!

And you're quite right about Brie. Danish feta can't hold a candle to Greek feta. I remember there was a lot of hoo-hah in Britain over Yorkshire feta. I've never tried it, have you? I find it hard to believe that it's as good as the real thing from Greece.


----------



## Ishbel

If you really want to drool - go to www.ijmellischeesemonger.com   His stop in Victtoria Street is AMAZING.  He sells wonderful oatcakes to go with the cheese - almost as good as homemade!

Isle of Mull cheddar ..  I'm off to find a piece in my fridge RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Howl... howl... and thrice howl. Whimper with envy...

I see they do deliveries. I can see where I'll be getting Christmas presents from for my cheese-loving friends and family.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## JMediger

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> ...I've been to the Tillamook factory by the way, and its quite fasinating. And OT: did you know Tillamook also makes ice cream? Its the best ice cream ever. I prefer it to Haagen-Dasz. They also make the best freaking ever vanilla bean yogurt.


 
When I lived in Oregon and my Wisconsin supply would run out (about mid-March), Tillamook was the next best thing.  HOWEVER - about half of their cheese is packaged here in Wisconsin, about 20 miles from my house.  Like many other cheese makers, they ship their blocks to Marathon Cheese and it is cut and packaged.  As far as their ice-cream, it's alright.  They have to add extra cream because, like their cheese, it would be drier than midwest ice-cream due to the lower milk fat content.

I agree that it's all in the eye of the beholder ... we grew up eating local cheeses and loved / love them all.  I've traveled all over Europe and had some fabulous cheeses there as well but none (IMHO) as good as here at home.

Also,  just because I'm full of fun facts today, Colby Cheese originated in the town of Colby Wisconsin, 2 miles from my home.  I actually had a man argue with me at a deli counter about that one.


----------



## Ishbel

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Howl... howl... and thrice howl. Whimper with envy...
> 
> I see they do deliveries. I can see where I'll be getting Christmas presents from for my cheese-loving friends and family.
> 
> Thanks for the link.


 
He also supplies most of the good restaurants in Scotland - even up to the Highlands!  I am a regular customer. Can only eat cheese in small portions myself, but my family and friends more than make sure that Mr Mellis' profit levels have not dropped in the slightest.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

jennyema said:
			
		

> "Best" is in the mouth of the beholder, eh?
> 
> I consider myself a cheese freak and IMO, I agree with Ishbel that the "best" Wisconsin cheddars don't hold a candle to Montgomery cheddar and some other artisanal English cheddars. I also favor Shelburne Farms (VT) as a close second.
> 
> I'll be back in MN over the weekend, though, and will try to track down some nice WI cheese to try. But IMO, the notion that the best world class cheese comes from there belies the fact that there are so many incredible cheeses that are made in other parts of the world and can only be imported. WI can't even come close to them because the reason why they are so good is because of where they come from (the climate, what the animals eat, how it is made, etc).


 
I have to disagree.  But only in a unique way. ,  I have a freind in the Telecom Industry, Who lives in Marquette, Michigan, who has a brother who lives in Wisconsin.  This brother, who I don't know personally, makes an artisanal cheddar that is comperable to any I've tasted anywhere.  But he only makes it in amounts too small to be sold comercially.  There is world-class cheddar to be found in Wisconsin, if you know where to look.

In addition, most people have very limited availability of fine cheese.  If I want good cheese around my neck of the woods, I have to travel into Canada.  It's just not available in Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan (Sharp Pinconning is the exception, and since being bought out by a larger cheese manufacturer, I would submit that the quality is not as good as it once was).

I have had wonderful cheese produced in Michigan as well, but again, the small cheese producer went out of buisness some years ago.  Cheese doesn't have to come from the UK, or France, or Greece to be great.  But it must be produced with a care and attention to detail that is unusual for the large cheese producers in the U.S.

This also is true for virtually any food type you want to discuss.  I would submit that there are American and Canadian producers of almost any food imaginable who could rival the world's best.  I will not say that one product is naturally better because it come from some region.  And remember, we all learn to enjoy what we are exposed to.  So what is a great cheese to someone in London, might be less than perfect for someone in San Diego, and vice-versa.

Someone stated in this thread that good taste is determined by the person eating the cheese.  My favorite cheddar is Balderson 5-year aged Heritatge, but because it's the best that's available to me where I live.  It is equaled by that un-named artisan cheddar maker from Wisconsin.  But I can't readily obtain it.  And Tillamook, well for me it rates poorly by comparison.  And yet, to my eldest son, it's the best of cheddar.

Arguing about which cheddar is best is like arguing over who's blueberry's are better.  If you like them tart, then you prefer one kind and will say that it's best.  If you like them sweet, then you will swear that another variety is best.

And did you know that there are cheddars aged in caves, packed in hay to give the cheese a unique flavor componant?  It's true.  Adn other producers have their own secrets as to how they age their cheese.

And I will also say that the best cheddar is the one that tastes best to you, whether it comes from Kraft, Tillamook, Balderson, Isle of Mull, or whatever.

And yes, I do love my Colby (similar to Cheddar), but detest Colby-Jack.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lulu

Wow -  another cheddar question that would have my neighbours here in Somerset, county of the original Cheddar cheese, screaming!

Real Cheddar does in deed age to different shades of "cream", varying from quite pale to a sort of sunny colour.  That yellow stuff is not real cheddar!!!!  In UK we have a cheese of relatively similar taste and a more rubbery consistancy that seems closer to what you guys call "yellow cheddar" but its called Red Leicester.  It is similarly abused by mass production and I am told that around Leicester its taste is as revelationary as real cheddar (which is more widely available because real cheddar is available on most supermarket shelves in UK and increasingly exported.)  One of the things I really enjoy doing for US, French and Italian visitors is giving them  (UK sourced) cheese platters at a meal and watching reactions.  US visitors are blown away by the taste of the hard cheeses, but in general are more reluctant to taste the soft cheese.  A guest told me last year that the hard, mild goats cheese was more like the taste of his supermarket cheddar!  The french and Irtalians never think the cheese will be very good but always like a few of them, admittedly they never fall in love with real cheddar, but they often like it a little more.  The Italians often like it a lot.


----------



## Banana Brain

JMediger said:
			
		

> When I lived in Oregon and my Wisconsin supply would run out (about mid-March), Tillamook was the next best thing. HOWEVER - about half of their cheese is packaged here in Wisconsin, about 20 miles from my house. Like many other cheese makers, they ship their blocks to Marathon Cheese and it is cut and packaged. As far as their ice-cream, it's alright. They have to add extra cream because, like their cheese, it would be drier than midwest ice-cream due to the lower milk fat content.
> 
> I agree that it's all in the eye of the beholder ... we grew up eating local cheeses and loved / love them all. I've traveled all over Europe and had some fabulous cheeses there as well but none (IMHO) as good as here at home.
> 
> Also, just because I'm full of fun facts today, Colby Cheese originated in the town of Colby Wisconsin, 2 miles from my home. I actually had a man argue with me at a deli counter about that one.


How true indeed. Nothing tastes better than home, no matter where your from. Unless you were born in say, a McDonald's resturaunt.

You got in an argument at the counter? Hehe. Thats funny. I don't know if this is just me, but I think people get in fights about cheese more than any other food. I'm always hearing about cheese fights, and its usually about something territory-based.


----------



## Banana Brain

lulu said:
			
		

> Wow - another cheddar question that would have my neighbours here in Somerset, county of the original Cheddar cheese, screaming!
> 
> Real Cheddar does in deed age to different shades of "cream", varying from quite pale to a sort of sunny colour. That yellow stuff is not real cheddar!!!! In UK we have a cheese of relatively similar taste and a more rubbery consistancy that seems closer to what you guys call "yellow cheddar" but its called Red Leicester. It is similarly abused by mass production and I am told that around Leicester its taste is as revelationary as real cheddar (which is more widely available because real cheddar is available on most supermarket shelves in UK and increasingly exported.) One of the things I really enjoy doing for US, French and Italian visitors is giving them (UK sourced) cheese platters at a meal and watching reactions. US visitors are blown away by the taste of the hard cheeses, but in general are more reluctant to taste the soft cheese. A guest told me last year that the hard, mild goats cheese was more like the taste of his supermarket cheddar! The french and Irtalians never think the cheese will be very good but always like a few of them, admittedly they never fall in love with real cheddar, but they often like it a little more. The Italians often like it a lot.


Do you work at a cheese-tasting thing or something? Or do your friends?
I wouldn't really be suprized if the French visitors pretended not to like it as much as they did. I remember my French uncle one time suddenly yelling at his wife (my aunt) when she was talking about this English cheese she'd picked up and how great English cheddar or some type of cheese was. He started yelling, "No! They do have good cheese, it cannot be good cheese..." 
Pretty funny. That was the cheese fight I was mostly referring to in my last post. And... yeah. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## jennyema

Recall that "real cheddar" is any cheese made using the cheddaring process and can vary widely in taste and texture.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Ok, we all know that Cheddar cheese is made using a cheddaring process.  But what is this cheddaring process?  And what makes cheddar different than colby.  They have similar texture and flavor, but are distinct in they're own way.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Wow!  I just looked up Cheddar Cheese in Wikipedia.  The information seems very accurate and complete.  And my above statement about colby being very similar to cheddar, well that would be becasue it is a form of cheddar cheese.  

Cheddar process:  After heating the curd, it is cut into small cubes to aid in draining the whey while the cheese is aged or cured.

And there is so much more info.  I recommend the site as a reference to obtain quick and accurate information on many food related topics.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lulu

Banana Brain...no my job is not related to cheese, but we entertain a HUGE amount, and have people dropping in from round the world to visit on a frighteningly frequently basis (one of the reasons we are moving to Milan for a year is because we are trying to shake off some of the regular free loaders, LOL).  I am also passionate about food, and more so local food.  All round the word people make great sparkling white wine, which although it IS similar or the same as Champagne is not aloud to bear that name.  It is my feeling that Cheddar should fall into the same catagory, although I do agree there are wonderful wonderful cheddar (type) cheese made other places.   Its not just local economy I think benefits its taste.  I used to LOVE LOVE LOVE gumbo, and yet, eat it here in Southern UK even with really good ingrediants and its always disappointing.  And paella.  There is a great Spanish restaurant in a market we go to a lot in London where people say its the best paella.....outside Spain!  Whilst I don't stop eating "foreign foods" outside there area, how could I be such a food bigot!, I DO like to remember where they are originally from.

Somerset cheddars come in a huge range, mild and sometimes coloured  for the mass market, faux aged for the same, or true amazing cheddars that the dairies don't even sell in the next county.  To get REALLY great cheddars you have to know the dairy farmers with their own dairies still.

Now, don't get me started on Somerset Brie, THAT is a real travesty!

Good weed, Wikipedia IS great isn't it?  I used to "google" people I knew I was going to meet, now I Wiki them too or instead!  Its wildly inaccurate (flattering) to certain salubrius people I know too well, though, so I take a lot of it with a pinch of salt!


----------



## karadekoolaid

Why not ask the experts in Cheddar, Somerset? I'm sure they'll be able to clear up the difference!
http://www.cheddargorgecheeseco.co.uk/index.php


----------



## licia

The taste of cheese is very personal to most of us. I enjoy various types of cheese and it doesn't matter to me who says what is best, I still go with my own tastes. There aren't many I don't like but some more than others.


----------

